# Anyone know what this might be?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks like some kind of member of the Quail family, but in 32 years Nancy or I have never seen anything like him/her, anyone know what he/she might be? Came in mussed up by a cat, he going to be OK, just had some feather damage, but we don't know what he/she is so we don't know what to put on his/her case record? Nothing we can find fits with his/her redish brown coloring and he/she doesn't have any kind of top knot like the quails?

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie!

You might ask on the following forum:

http://www.quailforum.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&Itemid=2


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks a bit like a young Red Grouse, 









or Willow Ptarmigan


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a female Tennessee Red Quail. They are a color mutation of Bobwhites.
http://grovelandquailfarm.com/quails/quailbreeders/TenesseeRedsbyMags69.jpg

But it_ might_ be a tibetan colored Coturnix quail. The beak looks more bobwhite-ish than coturnix though, so I'm going with the Tennessee.
http://www.vegafarm.com/tibetan.htm
http://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss255/eggsrcool/P1010753.jpg


----------

